# Serious lack of appetite



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

The last while i have been really struggling to eat. Ive jst tried to have some salmon fillet and potatoes but just couldn't get it down me as it was giving me the boak. Last night i couldn't even finish a bowl of soup. In the mornings i have no appetite either, so usually have a shake. I really want to eat, i try to get at least 200 grams of protein a day, its frustrating having no appetite.

I find later on in the evening my appetite comes back a bit more, and sometimes i even eat like a horse late at night. I have heard about the warrior diet and think maybe this would suit me, however i don't know much about it only it involves fasting during the day then eating all your meals in one sitting. Does anyone have any experience/information about this diet?

Also does anyone else have periods where they have no appetite?


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a rough guide to my diet atm.

1. Banana, 500ml whole milk, 2 scoops of boditronics mass attack EVO, 70g oats, tbspn of EVOO, 2 eggs. SHAKE

2. Tuna Wholemeal sanwich

3. 4 eggs + pint of milk

4. Main meal. Some kind of meat or fish with a carb source, usually sweet potatoes

5. Almonds later on with some wholemeal yoghurt

6. 2 tblspns of peanut butter before bed with a pint of milk.

Maybe another shake somewhere in there. That is my target diiet and what i strive to eat each day, how does it look to everyone? and how on earth could i fit all that in one sitting if i started doing the warrior diet?

ps. is 3 to 4 litres of water a day enough, i only drink cranberry juice, water and milk? Im taking anavar so want to make sure i get enough water.

So far ive put on a 1 and a half stone of muscle in under a year.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

either your not traing enough or your getting ill

you might be getting a cold or do more cardio to burn the calories


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

get up early and do proper cardio. Bet your starving by 8.00am!!


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> either your not traing enough or your getting ill
> 
> you might be getting a cold or do more cardio to burn the calories


i train 4 days a week, try to do morning cardio but generally feel ****ed in the morning due to lack of sleep and insomnia


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> get up early and do proper cardio. Bet your starving by 8.00am!!


x2


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

RT10 said:


> i train 4 days a week, try to do morning cardio but generally feel ****ed in the morning due to lack of sleep and insomnia


cardio will help you sleep at night and perk you up in the day and eat all the time . Problem solved.


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

advice taken on board


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I know this might sound stupid and against what most bodybuilders will say but try eating more carbs (obviously WITH protein) - I've found I can put away LOTS more food over the course of a day if I have something like pasta with mince in than if I just had a chicken breast or something, and not just from the carbs.

I do train first thing though so I'm the opposite way around to you, I'm starving in the morning/early afternoon and appetite dies down in the evening.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

eat more roughage mate. it could be that you're bunged up and the food isn't going thru you fast enough. therefore you're just putting food in on top of food.

add plenty of greens like cabbage, brussell sprouts, brocolli, etc for a week and see the difference. if i don't get the greens in, i can't eat. simples. roughage is very under-rated in a bodybuilder's diet if you ask me.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

coflex said:


> eat more roughage mate. it could be that you're bunged up and the food isn't going thru you fast enough. therefore you're just putting food in on top of food.
> 
> add plenty of greens like cabbage, brussell sprouts, brocolli, etc for a week and see the difference. if i don't get the greens in, i can't eat. simples. roughage is very under-rated in a bodybuilder's diet if you ask me.


God damn. I'm probably getting too much then as I'm always ****ing starving about an hour after each meal. Not so much as it gets later though.


----------

